# Subscribing to a thread?



## War Golem (Jan 18, 2002)

Hello everyone. I'm a longtime lurker of the old boards and have decided to join the fun here on the new boards.

I'm still learning my way around the features of the boards.... what exactly does it mean to "subscribe to a thread"?

I suppose I could just subscribe to one and see what happens, but I thought I'd ask and say hello all in one fell swoop.

Thanks!

War Golem


----------



## omokage (Jan 18, 2002)

subscribing to a thread lets you jump straight to that thread through your User CP as opposed to sifting through all the other threads to get to it.


----------



## Umbran (Jan 18, 2002)

Also note - if you post to a thread, you are automatically subscribed to it.


----------



## Pale (Jan 18, 2002)

But you can change that in your options through the user control panel (the user CP button near the top of the page).


----------



## omokage (Jan 18, 2002)

Umbran said:
			
		

> *Also note - if you post to a thread, you are automatically subscribed to it. *




I haven't noticed that to be the case since I registered yesterday.


----------



## War Golem (Jan 18, 2002)

omokage said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I haven't noticed that to be the case since I registered yesterday. *




I have. At least it was when checked late last night.

I didn't really consider how it would let me jump directly to a thread through the user cp - thanks for the tip.


----------



## omokage (Jan 18, 2002)

well neither last night, nor today am I subscribed to this thread. How could you know you were subscribed to the thread if you didn't know you get to subscribed threads through the User CP?

EDIT: I think i know where you got confused. E-mail notification of new posts to threads is not the same as Subscribing to a thread.


----------



## War Golem (Jan 18, 2002)

Hey omokage,

After I posted this thread last night, I was surfing around the boards a bit more, including my User CP. I noticed then that I now had some subscribed threads, this one which I started and another one I had posted to.

But now I'm not subscribed to this thread any more, and I am subscribed to another thread to which I posted earlier this morning.

I thought I was getting on handle on how "subscribing" worked, but now I'm confused again.


----------



## omokage (Jan 18, 2002)

Your subscribed threads list only shows threads of certain age on that first page. If you click on the heading *Subscribed Threads* you should see a complete list.


----------



## A2Z (Jan 18, 2002)

Umbran said:
			
		

> *Also note - if you post to a thread, you are automatically subscribed to it. *




Something's not working for me. I don't have any threads listed as subscribed in my CP. I can't seem to find any options related to this. Any suggestions?


----------



## omokage (Jan 18, 2002)

as far as I can tell, the post by Umbran is a misconception. E-mail notification is not Subscription.

If you want to subscribe to a thread, click on the "Subscribe to this Thread" link at the bottom of the page.


----------



## A2Z (Jan 18, 2002)

Cool. Thanks omokage.


----------



## Umbran (Jan 18, 2002)

Yes, apparently I am incorrect.  It was as I described back earlier this month, when Morrus first tried these boards.  I had thus confused the little black dot on the envelope icones to mean "you are subscribed to" rather than "you have posted to".  Next time I'll just keep my mouth shut.


----------



## omokage (Jan 18, 2002)

well Umbran, I'm sorry, your misinformation was my fault. When we had this set up earlier and someone asked about the black dot (was it you? I thought it was Eric Noah) I replied that it meant subscription, but then I amended that statement saying that the black dot simply signified having posted in a thread.

I had said that at that time because it _was_ true at the time, but some setting changed and is no longer true.

Once again I'm sorry I caused confusion. Just remember, I may be answering all these questions, but that doesn't make me right.


----------

